# Hannah teaching her goat to talk



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Here's one of Hannah teaching her goat "Mike" to talk... he's getting better!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Classic


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Hahaha! Amazing.


----------

